
Pure JS: Experimenting with a Pure-Functional Subset of JavaScript - teh_senaus
https://medium.com/@tehsenaus/pure-js-experimenting-with-a-pure-functional-subset-of-javascript-3afc86d9f89c
======
nicolasroumiant
Hi, I have been exploring pure functional JavaScript alternatives the whole
weekend to finaly come to the conclusion that I wanted a subset of JavaScript
then found Pure JS to be the exact match! I will be happy to have a try to see
if it correspond to what I had dreamt or if would need any tweeking... Thanks
Sean, Nicolas Roumiantzeff

